# Who Makes A Good Oscillating Spindle Sander



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I started to look around for a good oscillating spindle sander. What started this is that I was looking on Craigs List the other day and a guy there was selling a bench top Powermatic in excellent condition as he put it for only $75. It looked great in the picture. Unfortunately, someone called him and took it minutes before I called.

It started me thinking though that I should really have one. I have been using my drill press with a drum up to this point.

What is everyone's opinion on who makes a good oscillating spindle sander? Also, I wasnt sure if a bench top one would be satisfactory, or if it would be too light weight to sit stable while sanding larger pieces?

I've seen some stationary machines by Oliver and other manufactures on Ebay…wasnt sure who makes a good one, or if I even need a stationary one.

Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

The Ridgid is consistently well reviewed and a great choice for small shops. If I had more room I might have researched a dedicated floor space machine, but the ridigid is quite nice. Just bolt it to something heavy if weight is a worry. It is a little sanding spindle doing most of the heavy lifting on any of the machines.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

I have the Jet JBOS-5, the first Jet machine I ever purchased, I was/am very impressed with it fit and finish wise and performance wise. A very solid machine and meets all my needs in the oscillating spindle sander department.


----------



## Llarian (Jul 10, 2008)

Despite the source (Home Depot), the Rigid spindle/belt sander is great bang for your buck.


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a delta bench top I like it a lot and it dose not moye. very happy with iot i wish it han a longer spindel I see grizzly makes one with a longer spindle I am wery happy with all my grizzly tools I have 15 all to geather good lluck .

Chuck


----------



## rowdy (Dec 22, 2008)

I really like my Rigid spindle-belt sander. And with the lifetime warranty how can you go wrong?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Wayne
I have a Grizzly model it has worked great for years and it's a floor model. If you want to spend less the Ridgid is a one of a kind in that you can exchange the spindle for a belt sanding attachment that's included. I have a number of students that love theirs.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Wayne: 
I have the B.O.S.S. by Delta. It's a benchtop, also, with a big round platen that is solid. It's heavy enough that it doesn't move. It works with 3/4--3" spindles that occilates about 1" up and down. It comes with all the sleeves and rubber spindles. I have it hooked up to my d.c., and it works really good. One drawback: I wish it occilated a little higher, but I rarely sand anything thicker than 1"... if I do, I just turn the piece over.
I had it about 10 years with not a problem. I may invest in a floor model sometimes, but this one is a dandy…

http://i635.photobucket.com/albums/uu73/RickDennington/mortisergrinderossilatingsander.jpg


----------



## scrounger (Dec 16, 2009)

Ditto on the Rigid Wayne, We used them in apprentice school and those kids put them through the ringer. I purchased mine about three years ago and have no problems at all.


----------



## woodguy211 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Wayne,
I have a portable spindle sander by Ryobi. I paid $100 for it a few years ago. It works great, I'm really happy with it. The table top is not real large but I have not had to use supports for anything that I have sanded so far.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

I also own a Rigid and love it.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Wayne, sorry you missed out on the Powermatic. I had that one years ago, and it was great. They don't offer it anymore. It would have been a heck of a deal though. I now have the Jet bench top and the Jet floor model. They are not cheap, but have proven to be well worth it.

You definetly can save money with some of the others, and they might suit your needs. As always, the answer depends on how hard and how much you plan on using it.


----------



## bladeburner (Dec 12, 2009)

I bought my Rigid thru HDs refurb program for $139 delivered to the store. They may have more.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I just bought a Rigid Oscillating Spindle/Belt Sander and it can't be beat for the price ($200). You get a oscillating 4 X 24 belt attachment plus the spindles. Thanks for asking.

God Bless
tom


----------



## KnotWright (Nov 6, 2008)

I think the Rigid's have it. I too bought one of these this year and still wondering why I didn't purchase one sooner. For the price it can't be beat, it sure has made all my projects much easier to complete.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

I have the delta BOSS. And it works great, nice and stable, no complaints. I didn't get all the drums, but I did get it for free. At work, they couldn't figure out the top bolt is left hand threaded. Told me to throw it away, so I did. Right into my trunk! The thing was 3 days old and runs great.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Ditto on the Ridgid. Just can't buy drums from HD (wouldn't ya know). Any sanding equip. supplier has 'em though.
Bill


----------



## hokieman (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a Rigid and like if very much. It also has an attachment for a belt sander to sand down flat edges if you so desire. I bought a Rigid based upon a FFW review and I think the Rigid got best overall and best value.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

I agree with all the Rigid owners. The Rigid EB-4424 is a great value and changes from spindle to belt or vice versa takes a minute or less. Dust collection in spindle mode is excellent, even with just a shop vac attached, but a little lacking in belt mode. The tilting side of the table is very easy to adjust and use.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuideProduct.aspx?id=28395

http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuidePDF.aspx?id=27677

Good luck!


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

One more Ridgid here!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Got this on on sale for $129 was $179


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I also have the Rigid. I really wanted a stationary one like the Grizzly, so I figured that the Rigid would only be temporary. After using the Rigid for a little while I'm happy to stick with it.

The belt option is really nice.

That's more than half of the comments so far that recommend the Rigid.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

RIDGID is what I have and am very happy with it. Combo-spindle and belt.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Ridgid here also. And the best part is you don't have to deal with H.D., you can order it online and it's at your door via UPS.


----------



## iamwelty (Nov 14, 2009)

Dave, the Ridgid Sander is the way to go… Five different size sanding drums, the belt sander is awesome, the tilting table is very handy… It's quite and very effective… heavy enough yet light enough to move around… the dust collection works good. If you hurry you can still get 15% off for the Friends and Family rebate from the $199 list price. The local Home Depot sells the drums here… or you can buy them on ebay for dirt cheap. I betcha you'll love it!!


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

Lots of wonderful input, and info on the machines. I really like my Rigid. I am relatively close so if you want to come out to Chanhassen and try it out, let me know.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments folks. It sure looks like Rigid is well liked. I will have to go over to HD and see if they have one set up to look at. I have a HD a few blocks from me. Also DaveR thanks for the pixs of the PC. I was wondering about that one too…looks like a neat set up. I will certainly check out those everyone has mentioned and see where it takes me. Thanks again.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I have 2 delta bench-top models at my middle school. They hold up well to the daily abuse of middle school kids. My high school has a big jet, that also runs solid (although it did produce a large puddle of oil last year but I don't remember why). I think I am getting the Rigid for christmas. There is a big box under the tree with my name on it and my three-year-old can't keep a secret and told me it is an osssa-sander, I think my husband had been looking at the rigid.


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

+1 for the Rigid, haven't had but a few days, so far I like it


----------



## Pathpounder (Sep 28, 2007)

Ditto on the Ridgid. Can't imagine being without it. Love the portability in my small shop.


----------



## wooddan (Dec 17, 2009)

Like my Ridgid. Best for the money, although it has quite a bit of vibration with the belt on. No problems with the spindles.


----------



## 747DRVR (Mar 18, 2009)

Rigid


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I picked up a Performax Oscillating Spindle Sander at Menards a couple of years ago for about $90 … about all I could afford at the time.

It is a low-end machine similar to the ones from Ryobi and Harbor Freight. It has a cast iron table, and came with 5 spindles and sanding sleeves (80 grit).

I have used it quite a bit, and have never had an issue with it.

That being said, if I were in the market today, my first choice would be the Ridgid as described by the other LJ's here.


----------



## ondablade (Aug 23, 2009)

I too have been using some drill mounted bobbin/drum sanders, and a 12 inch bench mounted disc sander - but not a lot. To ask a couple of sanding related questions which may be relevant when making choices like this:

1. How important is the oscillation of the bobbin? Is for example fitting a spindle moulder with sanding drums (no oscillation) a valid option versus e.g. the Jet tilting table floor mounted bobbin sander http://www.brimarc.com/products/Jet-JOVS-10-Oscillating-Spindle-Sander-21607.htm if it runs slowly enough?

2. Where does a belt sander like this one come into it's own? http://www.brimarc.com/products/Jet-OES-80-CS-Oscillating-Edge-Sander-365614.htm Is it possible for example to buy a good oscillating bobbin sander and use it to finish sheet edges using a straight fence?

ian


----------



## Chriskmb5150 (Dec 23, 2009)

I am also in the market for a good (reasonably priced) OSS so I bought the
Ridgid based on the replies to this thread.
Only had it a few days but like it so far.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I got lucky with this. I have since bought spindles from Grizzly, and had a machinist I know turn down the #2 Morse taper to a # 1. They are not much available anymore, but they pop up occasionally.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Ridgid


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

OOPS! I forgot this above.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/5029


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

+ 1 Rigid


----------



## BigG (Dec 30, 2009)

+ 2 for the Ridgid. For the price of just a spindle sander you also get the belt. I actually use this feature more than the spindle. Also have a variety of spindle and belt grips to handle whatever type of sanding I'm doing.


----------

